# Der Umtopfschrank



## Echinopsis (25. März 2011)

...man nehme einen alten Schrank aus den 70igern (vielleicht wird er ja irgendwann wieder Mode  ) und baue ihn als Umtopfschrank um.

D.h oben befindet sich das Substrat in der Schublade, unten grobe Materialien als Drainagen, Gips, Holzkohle etc.
Zur Not kann die Schublade auch individuel ausgezogen werden um mehr Abstellplatz für Pflanzen zu schaffen 

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der Umtopfschrank*

hi daniel 

ideen muss man haben!  
ist denn die arbeitshöhe deines pflanztisches auch einigermaßen rückenfreundlich oder arbeitest du - der bequemlichkeit halber - lieber gleich im sitzen? 

ich plane ja gerade den bau eines pflanztisches (da die gekauften meisten zu klein, alle zu niedrig und viele zu hässlich sind), da würde mich natürlich eine "gesamtaufnahme" deines schrankubaus interessieren...


----------



## Echinopsis (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der Umtopfschrank*

Der Schrank ist exakt auf Arbeitshöhe...das erleichtert vieles.


----------

